# What to do with your women when you want to hunt



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

My girlfriend keeps getting mad at me for hanging out on this website. She gets mad cuz all I think about is hunting. She is mad because I spend all day painting decoys. I quit my job in the fall and hunt all season long. That makes her mad also. Is there such thing as too obsessed? What should I do. Advice.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have that problem. My wife goes with when we have someone to watch the kids. Otherwise I just get on her nerves and she is happy to see me go.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I ask my wife to go with us. Shes went deer hunting, duck hunting, and maybe this fall goose hunting. She sees all the work that we do to set out decoys, scouting, and getting permission and sees it in a whole differant way now, plus its one more blind or gun you HAVE to buy for her. Theres more side benefits to having her out there too, but Ill keep it clean. dd:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

well first of all I would use caution before you tie the knot (if that is your plan) not true for all but for me she gets ****** more and more each year but I have a ace in the hole now that my oldest is wanting to go so I get to go more with less *****ing :lol: the only time I run into truble is when I go to Canada other then that Im good My wife did get her card this year so maybe she can go next year a few times

I would say one snow goose hunt when we leave at 2:30 put out 1500 decs in temps arond 5 then to top it all off never see a bird I would say that would be her last hunt lol


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

You could leave her with money to go on a shopping spree. Or, you could just do something super sweet-like if she has some hobby, buy something to keep her entertained with that. But only if it's her hobby! I'm not saying you should go buy her scrapbooking materials if she's not into that, because you could just frustrate her and make her more angry-especially if she is a perfectionist like me (I had a scrapbook gone cRaZy weekend before my best friend's graduation last year...wasn't a pretty site.) But if there is something she likes-like scrapbooking or stamping, be sure to give her tons of compliments on her work when you come home! Renting her favorite chick flicks and buying her favorite junk foods would help. Or plan a get away for the two of you when you get back. Well, good luck with whatever you do! And props to you for having a job that you can just take off or quit when hunting season rolls around! Sign me up!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Goosebuster

I can just copy what you sad because you sound exactly like me right down to taking the fall off to hunt.

I havent found anything that works so I will read this post for advise also.


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

My wife's family isn't really into hunting. Her dad would go every now and then, with directions from her mom to not bring anything home....
Anyway, my wife wasn't big on the idea of me blasting a poor little duck/goose or whatever I happened to be hunting. 
First thing I did was get her a nice camera to get a few pics, as she was already interested in outdoor photography. 
The second thing I did was check into a cuddly little lab puppy. Once I had the okay on the puppy life has been good. She loves the dog and has been very involved in training and she likes to go with to watch the dog work and get a few pics. I often don't even shoot at decoying birds so she can "shoot " them with her camera. She has even been on a few spring snow hunts with me in the muck and also out when the wind is howling out of the north and the snow is blowing sideways. We've had lots of good times in the field and whether I get anything or not it's great to be out with my wife enjoying time afield.
An added benefit is some of the pics in our house from the beautiful sunrise pics and other pics she has taken.

I guess you just need to find the right woman. :wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Im with PorkChop I take my wife with when someone can watch the kids,and if she cant go she just kicks me out of the house and doesnt ask when I will be back.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

dleva, you can feel free to buy me a nice camera for outdoor photography! I'd like a Digital Canon Rebel if you could work that out, thanks! I've often pondered taking pictures of deer out of the tree stand at night, out of season, just for fun. But I only have a Kodak Easyshare Digital, and I'll tell you-it doesn't have the best zoom in the world! Nice idea, by the way!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My best advice is simple and basic "Get 'r Done.....


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Return the defective item to where you picked it up and find a new one.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

what jkern wrote or send her to me I'll help :justanangel:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> My girlfriend keeps getting mad at me for hanging out on this website. She gets mad cuz all I think about is hunting. She is mad because I spend all day painting decoys. I quit my job in the fall and hunt all season long. That makes her mad also. Is there such thing as too obsessed? What should I do. Advice.


This may sound a bit cold hearted, but too me that'd be a BIG RED FLAG. If she can't respect your interests now...imagine what it'll be like when you're married. 

My wife is cool with who I am and the outdoors is a big part of that. I supported her with her hobbies and now she has a scrapbooking room the size of my office......and RC, I even got her a Canon Digital Rebel XT for Christmas (with a couple add on lenses for me  ).

If the outdoors is a big part of your life, you better make sure your girlfriend understands!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually she is a really big sweetheart. I can't believe she can put up with my shananigans much less me out in the field every day. She did get a camcorder for her last birthday and the goosebusters have talked her into to coming along to film. She is a really great girl and I just wanted advice on how to keep her from getting too upset. Just wanted to keep my catch. Thanks for the ideas so far. She has come so far, from almost PETA, to probably taking hunter safety this summer. I think some earings are in line when the snow geese start to fly through. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Let me tell you guys what goes much farther than any earring, cameras and things you can buy. Experience over 24 years of marriage.

Become a partner to your wife (still hard to do somedays when laying on the couch is easier)....help her with the many things that need to be done around the house....all year long...not just when you want to go hunting. Get your butts off the couch and do the things with out being asked to do it. Keep the garage clean all year...help her make the bed in the morning.....make breakfast some of the mornings....help with the dishes....every night, even if it's just clearing the table and putting everything in the refrigerator while she's rinsing and putting the dishes in the dishwasher....take her out to dinner once a week.....Keep the yard looking great...keep the house painted even when she doesn't ask you to. You get the idea.

If you have a partnership and she feels you are doing your part you'll find it much easier to go hunting more......sorry the days of dad laying on couch and mom doing the vacuuming are long gone.

At the very least, never use the phrase, "what do you do with your women when you want to go hunting!" If that's the way you are thinking then you've got a big obstacle right from the start. And after doing all that and she still gives you grief, you'l have to either rethink how much hunting you'll want to be doing some day or look for another partner.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Excellent advice FH. I try to help with the dishes, sweeping, doing the wash and stuff. My wife tells me I do more than I should but I try to do as much as I can to give her a break especially when I come home from work after being away for 4 days. It goes a long way helping out. I would say that 98% of women prefer time or solid interaction over gifts.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> If you have a partnership and she feels you are doing your part you'll find it much easier to go hunting more......sorry the days of dad laying on couch and mom doing the vacuuming are long gone.


Well Said!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yup, Well said Field Hunter........Now who you talking about??????? :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont have a wife lol

But i dont think you can ever be to obsessed with hunting. Although, people may not like you for liking hunting give them the bird and go on with your life.(unless the people are your parents or close relatives)


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Ranger has it right. Get her some gifts for her hobbies. Like a vacuum, broom, dish towels................I could go on forever!! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Troller1 said:


> Ranger has it right. Get her some gifts for her hobbies. Like a vacuum, broom, dish towels................I could go on forever!! :beer:


Hey-hey-hey!!! Easy there, Troller1! Actually it depends on what you would buy her. Like if you are going to get her a vacuum, it better be at least a Dyson! Or, the best. You could get central-vac installed, so there is no vacuum, just the hose part. That would rock, I'd better marry into money. Cleaning can be fun when you have fun stuff to clean with! Like those all-purpose cleaning wipes, I go cRaZy with those things, they are awesome!!! I hate cleaning, but once I get started, I don't stop until it's perfect. Like the other day, I started cleaning the bathroom, and I'm such a perfectionist, that after the bathroom looked perfectly clean to the normal person, I went ahead and took the shower head and faucets off, to clean them separately. My bathroom was literally sparkling after I was done cleaning. You could also get her an iPod, so she can listen to music while cleaning. That's always fun, and that way you don't have to hear the annoying vacuum while you are working. Troller1, your comment reminds me of my old hockey team manager, who is a guy. Whenever he got annoyed with me, he would say, "*****! Get in the kitchen and make me some brownies!" It was so demeaning, yet hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Before I get hammered here, I was just kidding!
Troller1


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> If the outdoors is a big part of your life, you better make sure your girlfriend understands!


Thats so true, be straight forward with them right from the get go.

I told my girlfriend 2 years ago that when we first started going out that I hunt ALOT. She has no problem with it still. You just have to find the right one.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> > If the outdoors is a big part of your life, you better make sure your girlfriend understands!
> 
> 
> Thats so true, be straight forward with them right from the get go.
> ...


Mine as well. I try to take her out to dinner before i'm going to be gone for a while. Tides her over for a while. by her a few chick flicks and your good to go!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Thats so true, be straight forward with them right from the get go.
> 
> I tolf my girlfriend 2 years ago that when we first started going out that I hunt ALOT. She has no problem with it still. You just have to find the right one.


 That's not the girl you were hanging with at Chris's wedding was it? Oh wait that was his wifes cousin! never mind!!:beer:

All joking aside, if she's in the field with you she's more opt. to be happier.
This winter between my parents and I we got my GF a new hunting suit, and i was fortunate to win a blind this past fall, so all she needs is a gun. Good quality time...........isn't really what they want from us?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you need to win a blind, gun, or decoys.....Delta Waterfowl Banquet..April 26th!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

My wife has made it very simple....

Before the season starts we go on a trip and after the season we go on another trip. Some have been as simple as going to resort up north and others have been cruises, trip to NYC and Mexico. This year she opted to go to a spa with the girls.


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think fieldhunter is a chic!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess in a way, I'm kinda glad that my old lady doesn't hunt, it's kinda my time to get away and be with the boys and just be out, alone. Don't get me wrong, I like spending time with her, but too much time, is never healthy. She complains a little bit, but never to the point of saying I can't ever go hunting ever again. I'll take a weekend off here and there, but most weekends I"m home bowhunting, and goose hunting. If ya love to hunt, ya gotta have a woman who understands, or get the hell out.

Tator


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

My wife found out right away about hunting and what it means to me. She called me and asked me out to a movie and dinner, I accepted without thinking. I then realized I was going to Westhope goose hunting that weekend and called her back and reschedualed the date. She understood and ever since has never given me a hard time or a discourageing word.Now with my job and location I hunt 6 days a week from Sept. 1st to Jan. 8th. You can't expect to change who you are or who they are. You need to find someone who accepts you for you. Ranger Compact sounds like the guys should be lined up at her door :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Who needs a girlfriend anyway? :lol:


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Who needs a girlfriend anyway? :lol:


you can always find a new girlfriend after hunting season


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> Ranger Compact sounds like the guys should be lined up at her door


well let's not get too carried away now


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

*Tator Wrote:*


> If ya love to hunt, ya gotta have a woman who understands, or get the hell out.


Words of wisdom right there Dr. Phil...... :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> i think fieldhunter is a chic!!


Now that is the funniest post I have seen on here.....EVER!!!!!!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

He is not a chic, but he is in touch with his feminine side!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mallard Island said:


> I then realized I was going to Westhope goose hunting that weekend and called her back and reschedualed the date.


Awww memories....... I played Tennis in High School until I sneaked out early to go hunting in Westhope (long story). Needless to say, that was the end of my high school sports, hunting/fishing just got in the way.

Someone do me a favor and reopen the Gateway Inn Hotel. I'm dying for a Gateway Burger.......


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes that was when you could go up there [Westhope] opening day and kill a limit of snows and the migration was going strong Oct 1st. The good old days indeed :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> > i think fieldhunter is a chic!!
> 
> 
> Now that is the funniest post I have seen on here.....EVER!!!!!!!
> ...


If he is a chic,he has to be an amazon!6'9"and about 280lbs!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've been real nice to mallard and Djleye the last couple of months.....but I think the gloves have just been thrown down! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

